# Indian Head 100



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Anybody done this ride?

What's the course like?

Thanks, LV


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

I did it last year. Nothing major, basically flat, some rollers is all. 
Kinda boring really.
I did it the day after the Civil War Century.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Great...I'm a flat-lander from the Eastern Shore - rollers sounds just right.
Thanks for the scouting report!


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

I have done the ride three times. It is mostly flat. There are a few hills. One year as I approached a climb, I heard a woman say to her riding partner that "This is where I fell off the bike last year." The host club is friendly. The food is average. I enjoyed the event.


----------



## Norboo (May 11, 2010)

What is the avg speed of avg rider on this event?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Norboo said:


> What is the avg speed of avg rider on this event?


Average.


----------

